# New Member - Short Introduction



## Max-Power (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

just wanted to say hello to everybody real quick. 

I used to workout in the past but lost focus now for almost 2 years. Hope I can find my old motivation and I'm sure you guys will help me . I want to hit the gym every time I read a threat here so I guess I'm on my way.

Cheers,


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Max-Power welcome to IM! 

FYI - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

BTW, you can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Rhinotested (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Max, I too am in the same boat... Needing to get back into the swing of things... Good Luck mate and welcome to the Forum


----------



## Max-Power (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words. Gonna hit the gym real hard today


----------



## onegame (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello everyone....jsut want to get more knowledge..happy gains to all and good health.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Mar 1, 2010)

welcome guys!!!


----------



## thesaurus123 (Mar 1, 2010)

welcome mate.


----------



## MASTERKEITH (Mar 4, 2010)

HEY IM A NEW MEMBER ALSO...i am presently using andro rx and anabolic...it really does take a tad over 2 weeks before u can notice anything...well thats how long it took for me...didnt make me horny though like others have posted...yet i am  pleased so far...


----------



## Lorenfishman (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I'm a physician that joined because I happened to come across a person complaining of shoulder pain that began doing lateral lifts, and we have just begun a study using botulinum toxin (no cost) and physical therapy, with a maneuver that appears to undo the damage of rotator cuff syndrome in a very short time.  If you're interested, go to our blog (sciatica.org) or write me back any time.

Loren


----------



## Lorenfishman (Mar 6, 2010)

By Hayden 
I hurt my shoulder doing lateral dumbell raises. Any suggestions on what to do as far as pain management and how soon I can lift again?


----------



## WIN-N-NYC (Nov 12, 2010)

HI everybody just saying hello. I'm a new member looking for suggestions trying to gain muscle in my late early forties. Looking forward to all suggestions and help


----------

